# Smoked Salmon Eclairs - For Mudbug



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

Mud, saw your post. While I haven't given this one a try yet, it looks Oh So Good!  Can I have mine with a dollup of sour cream and caviar?

*Smoked Salmon Eclairs*

1/2 c. water
4 tbsp. butter, cut into small chunks
1/2 c. flour
2 extra lg eggs, beaten lightly
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. dry dill

FILLING
1/2 lb. cream cheese, softened
1/4 c. sour cream
6 oz. smoked salmon, chopped fine
Juice of 1/2 lemon and grated zest
1 tbsp. fresh dill, minced
Dash of nutmeg
1 tsp. minced garlic
Salt and pepper

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Combine water and butter in small saucepan, bring to boil over high heat.

Add flour all at once; beat vigorously until dough forms ball, pulls away from sides of pan and leaves a thin film on bottom of pan. Transfer to mixing bowl. Save 1 tablespoon of beaten egg. 

Beat the rest of the egg into the dough in two steps, beating until dough is shiny and smooth. Put dough in pastry bag with #3 star tip. On lightly greased baking sheet, lay down 3 x 1/2 inch strips about 2 inches apart.

Bake 15 minutes until puffed up and brown. Remove from oven. Split in half lengthwise. Reassemble and return to baking sheet. Brush top of each with thin film of reserved egg. 

Sprinkle on combined garlic powder and dill. Reduce oven to 200 degrees. Return eclairs to oven for 20 minutes until dry and crisp. Remove and cool. Mix filling ingredients together. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Just before serving, spoon filling onto bottom half of eclair and top with top half. Makes about 16. Serves 8


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2006)

OSG, indeed.  Thanks a bunch for this one.  They're small, so take two.


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> OSG, indeed. Thanks a bunch for this one. They're small, so take two.


 
You're very welcome, mud. Love, love, love little bites. If no one is looking, I'll split a third with you.  Thinking, puff pastry might work too, in a pinch? OSG?


----------



## GB (Jan 22, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> OSG?


Oh So Good 

OK the name of these grossed me out for a split second, but once I got over that they sounded great!


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Oh So Good


 
Thank you, GeeBee


----------



## callie (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, mish!  These sound really good.


----------



## GB (Jan 22, 2006)

With pleasure Mish


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> With pleasure Mish


 
Don't make me come over there!


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> Thanks, mish! These sound really good.


 
You're very welcome, callie.


----------



## licia (Jan 22, 2006)

Perhaps a fancy name change would help.  It does sound delicious.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 22, 2006)

These look wonderful!!!  Thanks Mish!!!


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Perhaps a fancy name change would help. It does sound delicious.


 
Mmmmmmm.  I like the name. Any creamy filling in a puffy pastry sounds good to me too, licia -- no matter what it's called.

Thanks, Shunka.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2006)

Mishy, Mudbug, don't you dare eat all those by yourselves..I want one too 
Mish you mentioned puff pastry, I bet the little puff pastry cups would be great. If you were having a dinner, they would make a great little first bite..
kadesma


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 22, 2006)

if just the recipes were fattening I'd weigh about 1,000 from coming in here!

Thanks!


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Mishy, Mudbug, don't you dare eat all those by yourselves..I want one tookadesma


 
Thank you, kadesma.  You can have as many as you want, if you call me Mish


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> if just the recipes were fattening I'd weigh about 1,000 from coming in here!
> 
> Thanks!


 
You're welcome, linda.  I may take up speed reading, to burn 'em faster  

Linda, wanted to mention, your avatar shows up on my puter as a red x.  Not sure if it reads the same on other's screens.


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, it does to me too and I can't seem to get it fixed - tried to today  But the message came up Invalid Link or something like that.  I'd love to post a photo of Gidgett if I could figure out how!

2


----------

